# Losing text while using dictionary



## cyberpedant

I have often lost my work when going from the text entry box to a dictionary lookup without opening a new window. Is there some way to prevent this? It's most annoying to have written a comment and come back to find it gone.


----------



## TimLA

cyberpedant said:


> I have often lost my work when going from the text entry box to a dictionary lookup without opening a new window. Is there some way to prevent this? It's most annoying to have written a comment and come back to find it gone.


 
That used to happen to me.
I do two things now.
Most commonly I have three Explorer windows open at the same time. The #1 window is the forum, the #2 window is the WR dictionary and the #3 window is Logos conjugator. That way I don't lose anything, I just jump back and forth between the three windows.

The other thing I do with long text is to put it in Word, spiff it up a bit, then copy and past to the forum page.

I can't tell you how many times I've had to rewrite paragraphs until I started this method....


----------



## cuchuflete

If you use Mozilla, Firefox, Safari, or other browsers that allow tabbed browsing, just open one tab for the forum, and another
for the dictionaries.


----------



## ireney

Another thing to do is to just hit ctrl+a ctrl+c (that's "select all"  and "copy" done in the way I prefer) before using the dictionary just to make sure.


----------



## cyberpedant

Thanks for all your suggestions. Will follow them.

Yours,
Cyberpedant--a cunning linguist


----------



## natasha2000

And if you add WR toolbar, you will not have to open new windows. you just type the word in the space in the toolbar, and not directly on the page where you are writting, and a new window will open with a dictionary, without ruining what you have written so far in your reply to the post.

At least it works for me.
Bye!


----------



## cuchuflete

Natasha has made an excellent point.  Yet another alternative is to add the WR links to the Firefox search window.  Still a third way to accomplish the same is to create a bookmark for the most frequently used dictionaries.

All of this requires a browser that supports tabbed browsing.


----------



## natasha2000

I use explorer.


----------



## ieracub

Try this:

- Write something.
- *Click in preview button.*
- Make your dictionary lookup.
- Come back with your browser back button.
- Here you'll find your original text.

Furthermore, I use ctrl+e, ctrl+c to be sure, as mentioned ireney (in my browser I have to select all with ctrl+e because it is configurated to spanish).

Saludos.


----------



## alc112

Try using Firefox. 
You won't loose any taxt if you go to another page in the same tab (unless you delete it )


----------

